# I am so done!



## amelodie (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't even know where to begin. I sat here tonight and read through a ton of posts. I was hoping I could find others that had the same symptoms I am dealing with, so I would be more willing to accept the diagnosis of IBS.

I have been dealing with this for too many years to mention, have seen too many specialists to name, and have taken too many pills to remember.

I have attacks at least 4 times a week. They hit me almost immediately or within 5 minutes of eating. They start with the stomach ache, then the RUN to the bathroom.

If I'm lucky enough to make it to the toilet, then it's between 20-45 minutes of severe cramping, diarrhea,,dry-heaving to the point of where my eyes feel lik they are popping out of their sockets, my head feels like I've burst a blood vessel, my chest and stomach hurts incredibley bad... and then, once it calms down, and the heaving stops, my body is shaking, and weak, and I slowly have to get to the bed, or chair, where for the next hour my body hurts as I slowly regain my strength.

Ok... does that sound like what you go thru? I just got to think something else is going on. This can happen if I eat a small meal, a big meal, a spicy or bland meal, fiber, protein,dairy, it doesn't matter.. it could happen with just a piece of toast...I can't stop eating, and I can't quit work, and I can't live with the embarrassment anymore. Can you imagine how horrifiying it is to be in the bathroom at work, making the most gutteral noises, as you dry heave over and over, and having co-workers knocking on the wall.. "are you ok?" " is everything alright?" "Should I call 911?" and then of course, the smell, the sounds, oh man.. this has got to end.


----------



## DianeP (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Amelodie! I am here for much of the same reason you are. My mother has had this problem for 3 decades and I'm 60 and already sick of it after only maybe 5 years. It is worsening and now I am worried. I don't want to be tied to her bathroom like she is. I to can't eat out if I can't go directly home. I find rich food does it. Sometimes just bland food too. So I decided to try and find a site that teaches me how to elimate all food and start over. I think I'll try a broth and water for 2 days. I found a printable page for a low-fodmap diet and will try to follow their allowed foods, a few at a time. It was somewhere here at IBSgroup.org. Diana's suggestions sound similar, but they contain meat. Stick around. We might find what we are looking for.

To everyone else, my story has probably been written here 100s of times. I'm sick of diarrhea. My mom had it, my Grandma, my cousins, my daughter (have 4 in all only 1 suffers so far) and me. I am rather convinced some of our problems are caused by the not real foods we eat. So many chemicals and additives. I'm considering becoming a purist. So if anyone else has info for a fluid fast followed by reintroduction of food, please let me know what you have found, what I might learn from and thanks for being here. DianeP


----------

